# Need a Celsius/Farenheight Converter? ...here->



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Ever been asked to convert Celsius to Fareheight or vice-versa? 
Here is a neat converter for your website.  

Just place this bit of code on any of your webpages. 



*Celcius/Farenheight Converter*

Enter a relevant heat number in either field, after click HERE
F:

C:
 

ENJOY.


----------

